# Switch from AIB to Ulster



## johnmck (2 Jan 2011)

I'm considering switching all my banking , company account and personal to Ulster bank from Aib. 
Please give me your opinions.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (2 Jan 2011)

I switched to Ulster from Halifax when they closed. I find them very pleasant and helpful at my branch. Visa Debit is fantastic. Online banking is very good with transactions appearing in a matter of a few hours.

I went for the Ufirst account which has a €10 per month charge as it includes mobile phone insurance. There are a few other useful benefits also such as reduced mortgage and loan rates, also additional warranty on certain goods paid for with your Visa Debit Card. 

I applied for a home improvement loan recently and had approval within 24 hours.

From my experience with the bank I would recommend them.


----------



## johnmck (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks. I'll have to compare the business rates. I pay €50 per quarter with AIB for IBB, which I think is a rip-off.


----------



## Time (3 Jan 2011)

I find UB generally good for most things. I have 2 main gripes.

1. The cost of non Euro cash withdrawals is crazy, €7 to take out €200 equiv in a non eurozone country. 

2. You cannot do online transfers to accounts outside of Ireland. UB are still using an ancient system of having to go into your local branch and complete long forms. For all of AIB's faults you could at least transfer money online to any account in Europe.


----------



## johnmck (3 Jan 2011)

Ok point 2 is a deal breaker for me

"You cannot do online transfers to accounts outside of Ireland"

I regularly send money to accounts outside of Ireland, it's part of my business. No way am  going to travel into the branch to do this every time i need to.


----------



## Tintagel (3 Jan 2011)

I cannot lodge a Sterling dividend direct in to my account unless I go to my actual branch. They say in my local office that they will "post" it to my branch for me. I presume that they mean internal post. Why they cannot process the dividend as a normal lodgment, as if I was in my own branch seems antiquated to me.


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2011)

Would switching from AIB to NIB be a better option for you? They have feature rich online banking.


----------



## Mpsox (4 Jan 2011)

Tintagel said:


> I cannot lodge a Sterling dividend direct in to my account unless I go to my actual branch. They say in my local office that they will "post" it to my branch for me. I presume that they mean internal post. Why they cannot process the dividend as a normal lodgment, as if I was in my own branch seems antiquated to me.


 
Personally I've lodged £ cheques to my own account in another branch with no issues and the system in use in UB branches is the same platform across their entire network, I've a feeling that what you may have here is local practice as opposed to anything else.

One thing worth bearing in mind with UB as well is that they are now opening many of their branches on a Saturday morning


----------



## johnmck (4 Jan 2011)

I use both AIB personal online system and their IBB system.
I find both excellent. I can send money to anwhere, all I need for irish accounts is the sort code and account number and just need the SWIFT and IBAN numbers for international accounts. There's no additional fees once everything is in EURO.
I'd need an equivalent online service. I've heard BOI online service is terrible compared to AIBs. Not sure what Ulster can offer.


----------



## hfp (7 Jan 2011)

Time said:


> 2. You cannot do online transfers to accounts outside of Ireland. UB are still using an ancient system of having to go into your local branch and complete long forms. For all of AIB's faults you could at least transfer money online to any account in Europe.


 
That is true for personal customers, but business customers have access to Bankline, the business version of internet banking which does have functionality for international transfers. See below link for details, but not sure what charges would apply though...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Tintagel (7 Jan 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Personally I've lodged £ cheques to my own account in another branch with no issues and the system in use in UB branches is the same platform across their entire network, I've a feeling that what you may have here is local practice as opposed to anything else.


 
Absolutely not. After I read your post I went to my own Ulster bank branch and they told me that I cannot lodge a sterling cheque direct to my account instantly unless I am in my own branch.  They said that the other branch will take my Sterling cheque from me and send it by internal post to my branch. It will be processed the next day and the next days rate of exchange given.


----------



## Time (7 Jan 2011)

Such terrible customer service in this day and age.


----------



## greentree (7 Jan 2011)

johnmck said:


> I can send money to anwhere, all I need for irish accounts is the sort code and account number and just need the SWIFT and IBAN numbers for international accounts. There's no additional fees once everything is in EURO.



Are you sure about this? I get charged 15 euro for a paylink transfer. Domestic transfers are free.


----------



## Time (8 Jan 2011)

So long as it is all in euros it should be free.


----------



## greentree (8 Jan 2011)

Time said:


> So long as it is all in euros it should be free.



I have a euro account in a UK bank. When I try to transfer using AIB online, it doesn't give me the option of using the cheaper paylink euro. Maybe because the country chosen is UK?


----------

